# Long island trail rides



## Ponyhugs616 (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw a thread that I couldnt reply to for someone asking about where to find trail riding on Long Island. I recommend Angels Riding academy in Ridge. Safe for kids, had a blast riding Vinnie and Revy with a friend and with our guide who is also an instructor. 
You can reach them at 631-949-5629 to schedule
Have fun!


----------

